
Fun with Esprima and Static Analysis - shawndumas
http://tobyho.com/2013/12/02/fun-with-esprima/
======
gliese1337
Very cool, but there are some corner cases missing (other than the ones
explicitly left as an exercise for the reader): while it is currently _strict_
ly true that only functions create new scopes, if you're not using strict
mode, the "with" statement will also create a new scope. And eventually you'll
have to start worrying about block-scoping of "let" statements.

